
Vine Relaunches as Byte - fastest963
https://byte.co
======
turndown
I can only remember how popular Vine was at its height when I was in high
school; there are so many jokes I have with friends that can only be described
by a now long lost Vine. I wonder how different the platform would be now had
it lived on.

But I do wonder if this is too little, too late? I also appreciate TikTok's
longer videos; 7 seconds turned out to be quite limiting in retrospect.

~~~
mattmar96
Well, we wouldn't be talking about Vine today at all if it weren't for that 7
second limit. Without it, why would anyone use it over Instagram, Twitter,
etc?

~~~
dudus
Twitter had no video support and Instagram wasn't a thing yet or was just for
photos (can't remember). Vine was the short YouTube or the Twitter for videos.
Didn't have to be 7s that number was completely arbitrary. It could have been
3m for the same position and less restrictions

------
theterriblestid
This is coming at a good time with the surveillance concerns in TikTok.

